# اررروع زيت للشعر وعليه طلبيه رهييييييبه



## الصدق عنواني (4 أكتوبر 2012)

لقد حصلنا على المنتج الحقيقي الزيت اللذي يعمل على العناية بالشعر وتكثيفه وزيادة نموه فقط الزيت السيرلانكي الشهير الزيت هاذا روووووعه وعلى التجربه اللي تبي شعر كثيف وطويل ومن دون تساقط ويغذي فروة الراس والجذور ومكوناته طبيعيه ميه بالميه وانا مجربته شخصياا وربي يشهد اللي حابة تاخذ منه لالالاتتردد وانشاء الله بتدعي لي للطلب 0537779067


----------



## الصدق عنواني (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: اررروع زيت للشعر وعليه طلبيه رهييييييبه*

.....................................


----------



## الصدق عنواني (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: اررروع زيت للشعر وعليه طلبيه رهييييييبه*

سبحان الله


----------



## الصدق عنواني (25 فبراير 2013)

*رد: اررروع زيت للشعر وعليه طلبيه رهييييييبه*

سبحان الله


----------



## الصدق عنواني (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: اررروع زيت للشعر وعليه طلبيه رهييييييبه*

سبحان الله


----------

